# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  Temperature Settings

## elaine.bennett.5439

Can anyone tell me what is the best day and night temperature to set for my ball, I am in uk. Can you reply in celsius please.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Start Here: Care Sheet

Then use this: Conversion

----------


## kitedemon

Hi,

generally speaking an ambient air/cool side temp should be 26.6ºC Give or take a couple of degrees. This should not be allowed to stay below 23.5ºC for long.

The hot spot temp for an adult should be 32.2ºC give or take a degree. If you have a small royal (under 700gm) this should likely be cooler around 31ºC.

----------

